

Show HN: Planboard - Intuitive lesson planning for teachers - shadowz
http://www.planboardapp.com/

======
samstave
This is cool, seems like a really underserved market.

An app I think that would be interesting, and could be an addon to this would
be Khan Academy integration.

Have a cirriculum planner that is in calendar form like this that has links to
Khan vids for a topic, and then links to worksheets and tests.

So you have a full cirriculum wrapped into a plan that can be managed and
tracked. This would be superb for home teaching as well. Especially with
parents like myself who have their children do the Khan Academy vids at home
in addition to their schoolwork.

This would help me track how my kids are doing..

~~~
shadowz
Thanks for the feedback. Education is for sure an underserved market. One of
the reason is the high barrier to entry. It's a completely different ballgame
when you're selling to schools rather than small businesses.

Having a bundled lesson plan, multimedia attachments, and links to resources
is definitely something we want to look into. Our goal is to have the teacher
eventually teach from his or her Planboard. We're still far away from the
digital classroom but we believe the next big change will happen in education.

~~~
samstave
Look at the feasibility of making a version for parents specifically.

And charge 4.99 for it. I'll pay that for my kids without question. Make it so
that if I have multiple kids, I swip to the side to get to the next kids
panel. Make a teacher panel and a student panel. I need an ipad or multiple to
give the lessons -- kid does lessons and then I review...

Seriously, youll make more money enalbing this than trying to sell to schools.

Partner with whomever appropriate to get rev support... build it beautiful and
maybe Khan will buy in...

This space NEEDS disruption!

(Imagine this app being used to disrupt schooling in 2nd and 3rd world as
well)

Lots of possibility.

